# Appletalk-Protokoll verschwunden



## MF (23. Mai 2003)

moin,

ich bin grade dabei einen pc mit 2macs zu vernetzen ... dazu brauch ich ja auf dem pc das appatalk-protokoll, leier kann ich dieses nicht finden.

Auf dem pc ist Windows XP Home Edition instaliert.

Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## Virtual Freak (24. Mai 2003)

*sollte eigentlich ..*

das apple talk protokoll sollte eigentlich bei XP unter software (windowskomponenten) zu installieren sein, kann aber sein das es bei der home edition nich da bei ist...weiss ich jetzt nicht...

ansonsten sollte es eigentlich auch möglich sein die apples mit TCP/IP auszustatten und so p tcp ip auf den windows rechner zuzugreifen.

Bei OS 9 zwar n bisserl zuickig aber sollte schon gehen, ab os X eigentlich problemlos..

GRuss VF


----------



## MF (24. Mai 2003)

das ist es ja es ist mac os 9


----------

